# Connecting Solar via Electrobloc EBL99



## timt (Jan 24, 2008)

I have just bought a solar panel to put on my van, I am not sure if I should be connecting it via the Electrobloc EBL99. Does anyone have experience of this?

The solar panel comes with it's own solar regulator, so I guess there are three options.

1. I connect it directly to the batteries using the supplied solar regulator

2. Connect it to block 6 on the EBL99, using the supplied solar regulator

3. Purchase a Schaudt LRS 1214 A solar regulator, and connect it to the EBL using this, in this case I assume that I would not need the solar regulator supplied with the solar panel.

My prefered option would be option 1 or 2, as the solar regulator supplied with the panel gives more information about charge status etc than the Schaudt unit.

Can anyone with experience of installing solar to their Hymer please let me know how they have configured it?

TimT


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No experience, but just to say that in your situation, I can't see a disadvantage with 2), you have already covered its benefit in part and, in addition, doesn't it keep a amp-hour tally going?

Dave


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

I fitted an 80w panel to my Hymer ignoring the electrobloc as advised by the people supplying the panel.
The last thing you want is a problem with the electrobloc.
Just make sure you use a regulator with the panel and go straight to the leisure battery.

Soundman


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Same as Soundman, the fitters put it through a sep regulator and I use a Fox D1 digital display to see whats going in and out.

Johnny F


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Tim. I recently installed solar panels on my van using the Schaudt reg. I bought this as I was starting from scratch & it integrated with my EBL. See my post here

Personally I'd consider option 2 or 3.

Reason being, the EBL will also charge the vehicle battery if the panels are connected through it. The Solar reg LRS1214 comes complete with all the wiring & multi-plugs to allow connection to the EBL including the extra lead to drive the solar function on the Schaudt display panel.

Option 2 (Compatability issues aside) if wired in correctly to the EBL will provide full functionality & will carge the hab & vehicle batteries.

Option 3 will do the above & will display the information on the Schaudt panel once the display's menu has been enabled.

Option 1 will charge the hab batteries. This is the easiest option in terms of the components that you currently have.

Dave.


----------



## timt (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the great advice, and especial thanks to Dave, for a great forum post on how to wire it all up  

I also emailed Schaudt who have been very helpful providing wiring diagrams for the EBL unit and also spoke to SolarSolutionsLtd.co.uk in the UK who have lots of exerience fitting solar to EBL units. 

Unfortunately no one seems to have any stock for the Schaudt solar regulator (LRS 1214) currently so this is what I have decided to do: 

I am going to install my solar panel next weekend using the solar charge regulator I already have, connected directly to the leisure battery in the first instance. Once I have managed to source the Schaudt unit, I will use this instead which should be a very easy job as it comes with all the correct connectors to plug into the EBL99 unit. 

The main benefits of using the Schaudt unit into the EBL are that it will also keep the engine battery charged, and it will allow me to monitor the charge from the solar panel from my existing instrument panel.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have the Electrobloc EBL 208SE. Unfortunately, unlike Tim's unit, the instructions indicate that the vehicle battery is not charged via the solar panel connection. Does anyone know if that is so?


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Rowley. I can't find any reference to you ELB anywhere.

Have you considered contacting Schaudt. [email protected]

I've found them to be V. helpful

Dave.


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi

One other point to consider is where the solar panel will be mounted on the roof and the routing of the cables to the EBL.

They fitted our panel via its controller direct to the leisure batteries as it was an easy route down the left-hand side of the habitation area rather than having to cross to the ELB on the right-hand side.

One disadvantage is that the ELB doesn't know about the true state of the leisure batteries until it has been on mains hookup for a while or, I think, the engine has been used.

Regards

Geoff


----------

